# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  nota di credito chiusura fallimento

## Il Gabbiano

Slave a tutti,
alcuni dubbi mi attanagliano a riguardo della nota di credito che un creditore può emettere in seguito a chiusura del fallimento ex art, 26 c. 2 dpr 633/72. 
La procedura è stata infruttuosa.
La nota di credito deve riportare solo l'iva o anche l'imponibile??? soprattutto mi pongo il dubbio in virtù del fatto che tale n.c. non costituirebbe rinuncia al credito ma solo diritto alla detrazione dell'imposta.

----------


## La matta

Secondo circolare 77/2000 punto 3 la variazione iva va fatta per imponibile e iva.

----------


## Il Gabbiano

> Secondo circolare 77/2000 punto 3 la variazione iva va fatta per imponibile e iva.

  ok, come avevo trovato io, anche se su internet ho trovato qualcuno che dice che leggendo l'art 26 deriverebbe la sola rettifica dell'imposta. 
Ma l'imponibile come lo registreresti? direttamente come perdita su crediti o sopravvenienza passiva?
perchè in teoria se il credito rimane vivo potrebbe rimanere tra le attività...oppure lo storno e se mai lo incasso rilevo la sopravvenienza attiva...

----------


## La matta

Penso che l'imponibile vada portato civilmente a perdite su crediti, perchè fino alla chiusura del fallimento non si poteva avere la certezza matematica che non potesse essere soddisfatto, per cui non userei sopravvenienze. 
Se la perdita sia poi o meno deducibile è già più difficile a dirsi: il TUIR consente la deduzione della perdita su crediti già all'apertura del fallimento, ne deduco che non è stato fatto. So che ci sono state infinite discussioni sul momento in cui la perdita diventava deducibile: all'inizio della procedura, a scaglioni man mano che il credito veniva confermato inesigibile anche in sede di fallimento, e così via.
Personalmente credo che sia poco probabile l'ipotesi dell'incasso addirittura dopo un fallimento infruttuoso. Tutto sta a vedere se fiscalmente sia ammissibile portare ora a perdita l'imponibile di un credito non soddisfatto in sede fallimentare.

----------


## Luca Bi

Segnalo che durante l'estate abbiamo pubblicato un bell'articolo del dott. Righetti proprio in tema di recupero dell'IVA.  Approfondimenti fiscali Dott. Marco Righetti, fisco,novità fiscali 
Per quanto riguarda la perdita su crediti civilistica, di solito viene spesata al momento della dichiarazione di fallimento. Comunque civilmente la perdita su crediti rileva in base all'effettiva recuperabilità del credito e per prassi arriva in momento anteriore al recupero dell'iva.

----------

